# Temperaturproblem: Eure Erfahrungen mit dem EKL Brocken 3 - Ryzen



## Benny2705 (3. September 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich habe einen Ryzen 5 2600, der auf 4Ghz @1,325V läuft und bin damit auch zufrieden. Gekühlt wird der Prozessor von einem EKL Brocken 3. Wärmeleitpaste ist von Thermalgrizzley Kryonaut und überall verteilt. Mit der Lautstärke des Lüfters bin ich zufrieden, solang er nicht auf 100% dreht, da die RPM des Lüfters etwas niedrig ist im Vergleich zu anderen (nur 1030rpm, Macho hat zB 1300rpm). Jedoch bin ich mit der Kühlleistung nicht zufrieden..

Viele reden den Brocken 3 Kühler so gut, dass er sogar einer der besten Kühler ist. Und für einen 140er Lüfter finde ich die Kühlleistung enttäuschend. Mein Ryzen 5 2600 ist „nur“ auf 4Ghz übertaktet (4,1-4,2 gehen da noch locker) und der Kühler kommt an seine Grenzen. Prime95 Volllast Test kommt er auf 75-80 Grad und manchmal mit Temperaturspitzen bis zu 84 Grad. Idle ist die Temperatur schon im 40 Grad Bereich, wenn ich Anwendungen öffne etc. Wenn ich nichts mache sind es 36-38 Grad. Beim Öffnen von Google Chrome kommt es manchmal zu kurzzeitigen Temperaturspitzen bis zu 54 grad.

Beim Zocken hält es sich zum Glück noch etwas stabil (50-60 Grad). Jedoch kommt es auch manchmal zu kurzzeitige Temperaturspitzen bis zu 70 Grad. Ich mache mir sorgen, wenn ich CPU lastige Spiele laufen lasse, da die Temperatur bestimmt nochmal steigen wird.

Und das für ein 200+ TDP Kühler, der gerade mal so einen 65w TDP Ryzen standhalten kann. Asus Qfan Control stellt den Lüfter viel früher auf 100%, was bei nacht etwas nerven kann, aber ohne diese erhöhte Kühlleistung sind die Temperaturen etwas instabiler als sie jetzt sind. Wie sieht es dann aus beim Ryzen 7 2700x? Da müsste man ja 100 Grad erreichen, wenn man leicht übertaktet. Bin am überlegen den Kühler zu wechseln, zB Thermalright Macho oder Dark Rock 4. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Brocken 3 Kühler? Ist die Kühlleistung wirklich so schlecht? Oder sollte ich evtl. Die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern?

Gehäuse ist das Define R6 mit genug Airflow im Gehäuse (2 140er vorne 1 140er hinten)


----------



## azzih (3. September 2018)

Mir ist jetzt kein Luftkühler bekannt, bei dem man mit Prime nicht über die 80 Grad kommt. Das erzeugt einfach eine atypische Last, die so in Realität nie auftritt, dementsprechend auch die hohen Temperaturen. Wenn der Kühler beim Zocken um die 60-70 grad läuft ist das doch vollkommen unproblematisch.

Dazu kommt das der Ryzen halt auch net gut zum übertakten ist. Da kannst du Vcore draufballern wie du willst, der Übertakrungsspielraum verändert sich einfach nicht relevant.


----------



## drstoecker (3. September 2018)

Meiner macht 4ghz mit 1.2v. Aktuell läuft der mit 4.2ghz bei 1.376v. Mit nem Arctic Freezer 33 esport und nem Alpenföhn Matterhorn hatte ich auch unter Prime über 80grad.


----------



## HunterChief (3. September 2018)

hi,
werden denn die 2000'er Ryzen wirklich so viel wärmer als die älteren 1000'er ?

Mein 1600X wird keine 65Grad warm bei Prime wenn er mit 3800mhz (1,2375v) läuft. Selbst auf 3900mhz (1,3v) werden es maximal 72Grad. 
Und das ganze mit einem popeligen Coolermaster T4 Kühler. Dieser dreht dann mit max 1200rpm - da sind noch Reserven vorhanden.

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (3. September 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> werden denn die 2000'er Ryzen wirklich so viel wärmer als die älteren 1000'er ?
> 
> Mein 1600X wird keine 65Grad warm bei Prime wenn er mit 3800mhz (1,2375v) läuft. Selbst auf 3900mhz (1,3v) werden es maximal 72Grad.
> ...


auch mit prime getestet?


----------



## HunterChief (3. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> auch mit prime getestet?



Hab ich doch geschrieben ... bei Prime, mit "Small FFT" - max heat.


----------



## azzih (3. September 2018)

HunterChief schrieb:


> hi,
> werden denn die 2000'er Ryzen wirklich so viel wärmer als die älteren 1000'er ?
> 
> Mein 1600X wird keine 65Grad warm bei Prime wenn er mit 3800mhz (1,2375v) läuft. Selbst auf 3900mhz (1,3v) werden es maximal 72Grad.
> ...



Tippe  eher auf falsche Prime Einstellungen. Selbst mein wassergekühlter und geköpfter 6600k wird deutlich wärmer mit den richtigen Prime Einstellungen:

Nimm mal genau die Einstellungen wie im Screenshot in dem Artikel und staune über die Temperaturen
Guide: Stability testing with Prime 95 - Overclocking.Guide


----------



## HunterChief (3. September 2018)

hi,
ich stell da nicht groß rum, nehme einfach die oberste Einstellung mit "maximum heat" ... schaut dann nach 20min so aus, derzeit natürlich keine wirklichen Sommer(raum)temperaturen, also nur ca 22grad.

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (3. September 2018)

Daddelt ihr alle Prime95 Das bekannte Stress-Tool für Prozzis habe ich genau einmal benutzt. Ergebnis: hohe Temperaturen um die 80°C. Das ist das *Worst-Case-Szenario* für eine CPU! Wenn du im normalen PC-Alltag mal um die 70°C oder leicht drüber kommst, wo ist das Problem? Richtig. Es gibt kein Problem, außer in den Köpfen. 

Achja, geh mal mit der Spannung runter, lote aus was die CPU für welchen Takt benötigt. Weniger Vcore ist der richtige Hebel für bessere Temps. Dann lieber auf 100-200Mhz verzichten, die Otto Normalo eh (außer in Benches) nie bemerkt...

Gruß


----------



## LastManStanding (3. September 2018)

Mein 1600X bei 3,8GHz (Konstant *Ohne Throtteln*) bei 1,24V wird mit dem Brocken 3 bei 800U/Min bei Hoher Spiele Last- sprich AC Origins in Alexandria, Anno2205 o.ä, meistens ca. 60°C-65°C warm. sonst weniger. Prime... mhh Small FFT mit Standard Einstellungen 75-78°C waren es damals glaube ich- Allerdings hatte ich da aber noch 1,29V o. 1,3V auf der CPU. Also alles Prima
Der Brocken ist eh und je eben kein Kühlmonster, sondern ein sehr guter Allrounder. Nicht mehr. Für die geringe Lautheit, und vergleichwiese niedriegen Preis, ein Spitzen Modell. Mehr geht immer.


----------



## Benny2705 (3. September 2018)

Hey ich habe den Ryzen jetzt mal undervolted. Der Takt läuft mit 4Ghz auf allen Kernen @1,3V. Davor war es 1,325. Ich werde jetzt immer weiter in kleinen Schritten undervolten, mal schauen wie sich die Temperaturen ändern.

Hier mal eine Veranschaulichung: Pic-Upload.de - Ryzen5Khlung.png 
Nach 10-15Minuten Prime.

Denkt ihr die SoC Voltage hat auch großen Einfluss auf die CPU Temperatur? Die ist nämlich bei mir auf 1,1500V, damit der 16 GB RAM mit 3200Mhz stabil läuft ohne Fehler. Oder lieber nur die CPU Voltage runterdrehen?


----------



## Benny2705 (3. September 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Meiner macht 4ghz mit 1.2v. Aktuell läuft der mit 4.2ghz bei 1.376v. Mit nem Arctic Freezer 33 esport und nem Alpenföhn Matterhorn hatte ich auch unter Prime über 80grad.



Unglaublich! Ich bin gerade bei 1,25V @4Ghz. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Prozessor dies stabil hält. Hab mich mit der Voltage wohl überschätzt. Ich versuche bis zum Limit zu gehen. Die Temperaturen verbessern sich ordentlich (10 Grad weniger)


----------



## facehugger (3. September 2018)

Benny2705 schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Ich bin gerade bei 1,25V @4Ghz. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Prozessor dies stabil hält. Hab mich mit der Voltage wohl überschätzt. Ich versuche bis zum Limit zu gehen. Die Temperaturen verbessern sich ordentlich (10 Grad weniger)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YhKGk4irKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sag ich doch, die Spannung ist in Sachen Tempentwicklung *die* Stellschraube...

Gruß


----------



## drstoecker (4. September 2018)

Benny2705 schrieb:


> Unglaublich! Ich bin gerade bei 1,25V @4Ghz. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass mein Prozessor dies stabil hält. Hab mich mit der Voltage wohl überschätzt. Ich versuche bis zum Limit zu gehen. Die Temperaturen verbessern sich ordentlich (10 Grad weniger)


Ich teste immer Prime mit 1344 Settings, hab mir das mal irgendwie vom Roman abgeguckt.
ich Wette mit dir das das mit Prime 1344 niemals stabil läuft, Minimum ne Stunde und parallel noch daddeln. Oder alternativ cpu lastige Spiele.
vorab teste ich allerdings mit cinebench.


----------



## RRe36 (5. September 2018)

Mein Ryzen wird bei meiner Konfiguration (siehe Signatur) mit dem Brocken 2 nicht wärmer als 63 Grad. Die ~75-85 Grad sind bei dir also in Anbetracht des deutlich höheren Taktes und der anliegenden Spannung finde ich nicht's besorgniserregendes 
Im Zweifelsfall dann Takt bzw. Spannung senken (was du ja schon getan hast). Mein i7 im HTPC hat vor ein paar Jahren im Hauptrechner die meist 75 Grad unter Last problemlos überlebt also kein Grund zur Sorge 

EDIT: Und Prime ist sowieso alltagsfern, außer man hat 24/7 x264 mit maximalem Tempo am encodieren.


----------



## Jarafi (6. September 2018)

Moin, also ich kann vom Brocken 3 nichts negatives berichten. Zum Begriff der TDP, ist ein Richtwert, da diese Begrifflichkeit nicht genormt ist. 
Wenn du mit OC und viel Spannung auf solche Temps kommst, halte ich das nicht für dramatisch. Die Frage ist, bringt dir das OC was, abgesehen von mehr Temps?

Wie auch schon erwähnt, erzeugt PRIME keinen Praxiseinsatz, für Messungen super, für den Hausgebrauch naja.

Beim Brocken 3 ging es auch weniger um maximale Kühlleistung sondern darum, dass er zugleich gut kühlt und sehr leise ist. Das hat man meiner Meinung nach perfekt umgesetzt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=966043&d=1503074825

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=966041&d=1503074825


----------



## 0ssi (15. September 2018)

Benny2705 schrieb:


> Gehäuse ist das Define R6 mit genug Airflow im Gehäuse (2 140er vorne 1 140er hinten)


Sehr witzig, das ist doch die Standardlüfterbestückung also das Minimum und damit geht die CPU Temperatur beim Zocken nur bis 70°C obwohl noch die Abwärme der Grafikkarte in Richtung CPU aufsteigt !?
Baue einen weiteren Lüfter in den Boden sowie 2 in den Deckel und lass die Fronttür offen. Dann kannst du sagen es ist genug Airflow weil Optimum und damit hast du nochmal 10°C weniger bei CPU und GPU.


----------

